# Job in Japan



## Saran (Jun 23, 2015)

HI, I am Indian (23yrs) having 2 years of work experience in IT sector for a Japan Life Insurance outsourcing project.I have cleared JPLT N4 level and have attained ALMI and ACS designation approved by LOMA internation(A US based Life insurance organization).I want to work in Japan Life Insurance company (Product development & Test management Team).
1.Is it possible to get a Job in Japan Life insurance company?
2.If so how should I approach and whom should I contact?
3.What is the average salary for such a job I am searching for?

Please guide me.Thanks in Advance!


----------

